
Silicon Valley Hasn't Innovated Since 1978 - enkiv2
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/silicon-valley-hasnt-innovated-since-1978-f98f315f2bf
======
notkaiho
> "Somebody who had used an Alto in 1979 could travel through time and sit
> down at a modern PC and know basically how to do most tasks — they would
> think of a modern PC as a faster but less featureful stripped down Alto
> clone, like the Star was."

Could a part of this be that we have reached a kind of level of sufficiency of
what we need from our interfaces?

